# Smoked Turkey



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Looking for some advise. I usually fry turkeys for T-day and Christmas, but this year my inlaws want smoked. I'm sure I can make it good, but checking with yall for some sugestions. I was planning on doing the same prep as my fried maybe put it in a pan?. Figured I could stuff it with something.? What say you?

Thanks


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Try [email protected]
His buttermilk turkey sounds good I think I will try it.
I think I would wait to stuff it until it is smoked.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

That should be
[email protected]


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Cajun inject it, season it inside and out, stuff with onions and garlic. That's all I do every year and it comes out great. Make sure you flip it over after a few hours so it can tan it's back. 

I use a pan so I can baste it with it's own juices


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Cajun inject it, season it inside and out, stuff with onions and garlic. That's all I do every year and it comes out great. Make sure you flip it over after a few hours so it can tan it's back.
> 
> I use a pan so I can baste it with it's own juices


X2 but add apples to the onions and garlic


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I also heard about laying bacon over it? My wife bought one fir me to cook this weekend so I'm kinda puckered up.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

when I smoked mine - I used the "rack" from a turkey fryer so the bird stood up in the smoker. then just rotate the bird every 30 minutes or so.

it got a good "all over" tan.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't think about that, sounds like the way to go if it'll fit


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we've been smoking turkey in an old brinkman upright for 30 yrs+
slather the outside with cheap margerine salt and pepper an poult season and stuff both caveties with apple, celery onion and rosemary sprigs.
fill the lower pan w/charcoal and the upper w/ water
about 8 hrs...
gonna need to add water and charcoal about half way..
keep a close eye on the water.
you have to set the dang thing where there no breeze. not even a puff to keep the temp up. 
but it make a dang fine smoked turkey.


----------



## PoppyX3 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Smoked Bird*

I used to fry turkeys, but thought I would try smoking one this year.
I mixed 1 1/2 gallon apple juice with 1 cup salt. 1 cup brown suger, about 1/2 container Mrs Dash. I put a 15 lb. turkey in an extra large freezer bag & poured the liquid over it. I sealed the bag & put it in a large bowl & put in frig for about 8 hrs. Then took it out after pre-heating my electric smoker to 275 . Smoked with soaked apple & cherry chips for about 8 Hrs. Couldn't believe how good it turned out. Will be doing the same for Thanksgiving.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I brine mine for at least a day before cooking. Then coat with olive oil and smoke at 225 until internal temp is about 160. Wrap in foil and let sit for at least 30 minutes. Enjoy.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

smoke it enough to get the flavor , then finish in the oven to get your temps right the first time, that way you won't lose a dinner

then , smoke a 2nd one all the way thru on the pit when it isn't a critical meal

we have stuffed them full of orange halves or grapefruit halves to add moisture

you need to keep them basted or they will really dry out


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I use the Cajun injection from academy, inject it, rub with lawrys garlic salt, lemon pepper, cover the breast with a butter soaked cheese cloth. Remove the cheese cloth the last 30 min of cooking. Cook at 325ish 3.5-4 hours. I use oak for heat and pecan for flavor.

Test run a couple weeks ago:



-Nick


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

atcNick said:


> I use the Cajun injection from academy, inject it, rub with lawrys garlic salt, lemon pepper, cover the breast with a butter soaked cheese cloth. Remove the cheese cloth the last 30 min of cooking. Cook at 325ish 3.5-4 hours. I use oak for heat and pecan for flavor.
> 
> Test run a couple weeks ago:
> 
> -Nick


 people always look at me funny when i say i BBQ a turkey, they say "you mean you smoke a turkey?" and i have to tell them "no, higher heat, shorter time" pretty much the same way you do it. turns out perfect everytime.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Man I gotta say that I'm envious of you guys who are able to do this.
I have zero faith and trust that I could pull that off.
Kudos to those that can but more so to those who try.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

turkey is $.29/lb with $20 additional purchase right now.

go get one and try it...even if you royally screw it up you're out less than $5 for the bird.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta love that Kroger deal. I got a 15+ lb bird for $3.62 on Wednesday.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Started smoking turkeys about 4 years ago and I did a couple of test runs before the BIG DAY. Now my family requests them for ALL holiday meals!

Buy a brining mix or find a recipe somewhere. Academy or Bass pros hops sells brine mixes. Put the brine mix in a large trash bag add water and put the bird in the bag. Remove as much air as possible and tie it up tight. Put the bird in an ice chest and cover with some ice to keep it nice and cool for a day.

Throw it in the smoker around 225 degrees and let her go. When you think it is done let it cook some more! The thighs and inner breasts take a long time to get fully done. I recommend a meat thermometer to be safe.

Best dang turkey I have ever had and JUICY!!!!! I posted some pics on here a couple of years ago of my early attempts.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*i had never smoked a turkey until last Thanksgiving an the 2 cool folks were talking turkey.never heard of briming a turkey. got all the advice right here on 2cool an fixed one myself first time. GUESS Who IS COOKING THIS YEAR. it was the juciest most tender turkey ever.*


----------

